# Wi-Fi Tether on the DNA



## Imacellist (Dec 17, 2011)

Ok Thanks for the suggestions. What dsb938 said works. Make sure you do the following if you are having issues with wifi tether.

Profile: Generiic wlan0
Check the box for Routing Fix

Done!

Thanks to dsb938


----------



## dsb9938 (Jun 7, 2011)

Um, use the regular one, with the yellow icon.

Profile set to generic wlan0

Routing fix on.

Works like a charm.

D

.


----------



## Imacellist (Dec 17, 2011)

dsb9938 said:


> Um, use the regular one, with the yellow icon.
> 
> Profile set to generic wlan0
> 
> ...


I'll try it. That is the one I use normally, I'll give those setting a shot.


----------



## Briankbl (Jun 24, 2012)

Imacellist said:


> I'll try it. That is the one I use normally, I'll give those setting a shot.


 Get it working?

Sent from my Droid DNA using Tapatalk 2!


----------



## Bash_array (Feb 28, 2012)

Use foxfi. Can be rooted or unrooted. Using it right now

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## Briankbl (Jun 24, 2012)

das7982 said:


> Use foxfi. Can be rooted or unrooted. Using it right now
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


 No, it doesn't work with the DNA.

Sent from my Droid DNA using Tapatalk 2!


----------



## Bash_array (Feb 28, 2012)

Briankbl said:


> No, it doesn't work with the DNA.
> 
> Sent from my Droid DNA using Tapatalk 2!


Lol. Yes it does. I'm using it right now









Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## Bash_array (Feb 28, 2012)

See. It works. Just hit cancel when you get the call 611 to subscribe warning...


----------



## Briankbl (Jun 24, 2012)

das7982 said:


> See. It works. Just hit cancel when you get the call 611 to subscribe warning...


 I've tried that with the free version and it didn't work.

Sent from my Droid DNA using Tapatalk 2!


----------

